# Help pricing near mint GIII Ql17



## Danny_511 (Feb 8, 2013)

I found a near mint Canon QL17 at an estate sale yesterday. I wanted to keep it but my mom said the whole point of us going to estate sales was to buy stuff and sell it for profit :/ I guess if I wouldnt have bought that F80 last week I couldve kept this one lol. At that moment, I picked up a black bag that it was sitting on and took a look inside where I found the Canonlite D flash in the original case, the full original camera case in great condition and a UV filter. 

Im going to post pictures in one moment,  but if anyone at all can help or is interested in purchasing it,  please let me know.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 8, 2013)

You can see the only imperfection on the 5th photo. The shutter fires at all speeds, the aperture ring is smooth, the focus lever is smooth, the patch on the inside is pristine, the leatherette is completely attatched, the lens is clean and hazeless. Im going to go get a battery so I can check the meter later on today.


----------



## bhop (Feb 8, 2013)

I dunno about the price, they seem to be all over the place on ebay, but if I didn't already have two, i'd take it off your hands.  I'm curious about the focus patch, is it possible to take a pic inside the viewfinder to see just how pristine it is?  That's the weak point on both of mine..


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 8, 2013)

bhop said:


> I dunno about the price, they seem to be all over the place on ebay, but if I didn't already have two, i'd take it off your hands.  I'm curious about the focus patch, is it possible to take a pic inside the viewfinder to see just how pristine it is?  That's the weak point on both of mine..



Ill get right on that for ya


----------



## compur (Feb 8, 2013)

'Near mint' with a dented filter ring?  What condition is the foam inside the film door? Do the meter and shutter work? Is the lens clean? Does the flash work?


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 8, 2013)

compur said:


> 'Near mint' with a dented filter ring?  What condition is the foam inside the film door? Do the meter and shutter work? Is the lens clean? Does the flash work?



I would hardly call It a dent. Especially since the filters go on and off with no problems. The foam is fine, the meter and shutter does work, yes the lens is clean and yes the flash works.


----------



## BrianV (Feb 8, 2013)

Best to test it with film before putting it up for sale at a premium price. The filter ring had a dent, someone repaired it. This drags the price down. I sold one in this condition, after cleaning the viewfinder, flood cleaning the shutter, and replacing the foam seals, for $75. It did not have the dedicated flash, would have been closer to $100 with it. 

The viewfinder tends to haze-up on canonets. It is not hard to clean them. I have pictures on an old computer, need to find them.

The seals on yours look good from the picture: usually they will stick to the chrome of the body that they press against. I do not see that on yours. Touch them gently, just to see if the foam is supple. It is not hard to replace, i use foam rubber sheets from Walmart. Works great.


----------



## compur (Feb 8, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > 'Near mint' with a dented filter ring?  What condition is the foam inside the film door? Do the meter and shutter work? Is the lens clean? Does the flash work?
> ...



Whatever you call it, it's quite visible in your photo and, with a blemish like that, I would advise against using the term "near mint" in describing the camera if you want a happy buyer.


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 8, 2013)

compur said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > compur said:
> ...



Completely agree. Bottom line is that's impact damage. Any visible impact damage no matter how slight precludes the possibility that the word mint, no matter how modified, can be used to describe the item unless of course you're and ebay seller.

Joe


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ysarex said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > Danny_511 said:
> ...



Lol we were gonna sell it on ebay but we're not douchebags so i'll make sure I dont use the term "near mint" on the listing


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 8, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > compur said:
> ...



Good luck with the sale.

Joe


----------

